# Aqua Inspiration Christmas Sale



## AquaInspiration (Jul 3, 2010)

*Aqua Inspiration Christmas Sale up 35% off*

Thank you guys for your support!!!
here is our Christmas Sale list. start from (12/19 ~ 1/6 2011)
10% ~ 35% off on selected items. please check out our flyer.
hope you guys enjoy it and merry christmas!!~~~~~~~~~

location:

170 esna park dr. unit 9

markham L3R1E3

want to see more products on D/C, please go to website
www.aquainspiration.com


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

very nice thank you for the thermometer


----------



## AquaInspiration (Jul 3, 2010)

price and date changed..

thanks


----------

